# Can't install Canyon CN-WCAM21



## vikinghs (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi,

I have problems installing Canyon CN-WCAM21 webcam. After i install the drivers from the CD that followed, and try to connect to the USB socket, windows does not detect the webcam. Even when i try "add new hardware",and search, nothing is found.
Do you have any idea what is wrong?

Thank you in advance


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day vikinghs, and Welcome to TSF!

It would also help us if you could please post the full specs of your system, using the guideline in my signature, and download Everest™ Home from the link in my signature. Everest™ is a good utility that will give you all your system specs, as well as a monitor for your CPU etc.

Generally it is advisable to install the drivers for the webcam first; then, turn off the computer; connect the webcam and reboot.
Windows® should then detect 'Found new Hardware' and install it.

Perhaps you could try the installation this way and post back with the outcome.


----------



## vikinghs (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi,

I have added the Everest report. I am now pretty sure the problem is simply that the USB ports are not working somehow, as i cant find them in Device Manager. Is this a power problem? What can i do to enable them?

Thank you


----------



## vikinghs (Sep 16, 2006)

I solved the problem myself. I seems the USB ports were diasabled in bios, and just needed to be reenabled.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done vikinghs!

Glad to hear that you got it sorted. :4-clap: 

Feel free to come back at anytime. :sayyes: 

:4-cheers:


----------

